# Educatonal benefits as PR Visa holder...?



## Naveed539 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to know that what special facilitations are available to a person for his own studies in Australia after getting his PR Visa...I mean for a Masters degree or higher one....?


----------



## Rohan (Feb 27, 2013)

You have to pay same fees as domestic student


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

Further, you can apply for any scholarships that are available for domestic students I guess. Furthermore, If you're applying for a PhD, you will be covered under the research training scheme.


----------



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Naveed,

If you are a resident of Victoria, there is some studies that can be funded by government, as a permanent resident.
Iam a career consultant, please call or text me on 0447129266..

Kind regards
Erica Golding


----------

